# Re: Quinn-Life versus RaboDirect



## F. Kruger (30 Jul 2007)

This http://www.investandsave.ie may be an alternative to the two products that are the subject of the post. All 21 Funds have a 1% AMC and it does not have the 'early exit' penalties.

I have a connection with the site.


----------



## MugsGame (30 Jul 2007)

> it does not have the 'early exit' penalties.



As far as I'm aware, neither Quinn or Rabo have 'early exit' penalties. But thanks for the site link, and posting this in a factual, up-front way!


----------



## CCOVICH (30 Jul 2007)

Neither Quinn nor Rabo charge for exits.


----------



## ClubMan (30 Jul 2007)

_Rabo _do _- _[broken link removed] of the full value of the fund on exit!

_F. Kruger's _site is very interesting. A wider range of funds than _QL_, lower charges that _Rabo _in most cases and also than _QL _in some. The main caveat is the need for an initial lump sum investment of €7.5K but I agree that it's another interesting one for people to consider if they are planning on investing that amount of a lump sum and maybe also making ongoing contributions.


----------



## CCOVICH (30 Jul 2007)

Sorry, you're right there, but Quinn don't charge anything.


----------



## MugsGame (30 Jul 2007)

Yes, but Rabo's exit charge is not an 'early exit' penalty.

F. Kruger, can you answer these questions on InvestAndSave.ie?

Is there online access to portfolio valuations?
Is there a charge for fund switches?


----------



## ClubMan (30 Jul 2007)

BTW - [broken link removed] also offers something similar (if not identical?) to www.investandsave.ie. 

I have done a little _IT _work for _Liam _in the past but otherwise have no vested interest in his business.


----------



## F. Kruger (30 Jul 2007)

Four Free Fund Switches & Four Free Fund Redirections in any one policy year.  Switching does not cause a tax event.

 A Partial Encashment has to be greater than €1,000 and the residual value of the policy thereafter must be €2,500. There is a partial encashment charge of €20. 

There is on-line access.

The product is similar to what was available before but it does not have the 5/4/3/2/1 early encashment charges.

The AMC is specified in the policy schedule as 0.0833% per month.


----------



## F. Kruger (1 Aug 2007)

For the three Index Trackers/Passive Funds, the fee charged by the external fund manager, Barclays Global Investors, is absorbed within Eagle Star's 1% AMC.

For the 4 'ETF' funds, the 1% AMC quoted by Eagle Star does not include any fees deducted within the Exchange Traded Funds.


----------



## ClubMan (21 Feb 2008)

F. Kruger said:


> This http://www.investandsave.ie may be an alternative to the two products that are the subject of the post. All 21 Funds have a 1% AMC and it does not have the 'early exit' penalties.


The website details an "early encashment charge" of €20. When does this apply?


----------



## F. Kruger (24 Feb 2008)

The €20 applies to a partial encashment only, in the context of the survey. It does not apply to full surrender.


----------

